# PRTA Trial



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Any results?


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

In the Open, 96 starters and 41 back for the land blind.

Sorry I don't have the numbers.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks. Any AM news?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes. Starts tomorrow.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Crap! Lol. Sorry, thought it started today. My bad...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Qual

1st: Lacy

2nd: Zoe

3rd: Bug

4th: ????

RJ: ????

Jams: Leisha

Congrats to Clay and the 4 girls. QAA Zoe. Donno the rest.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Any news on the AM? ...  Thank you!


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Amateur had 51 back to the land blind.
Land blind did not finish. I think 8 to run in the morning.
Sorry no numbers.

Open has 18 to the 4th in the morning.Again no numbers.
If anyone has them please post!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Amateur had 51 back to the land blind.


51 back out of 70...yikes.


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Am was a triple with an out of order flyer.
1st bird thrown l to R at 1st base, 2nd flyer l to R in shallow center field, 3rd 
l to r in left field. Most opted to get flyer 1st. Work was very good by most dogs. All hunts seemed to be called back.

Land Blind line starts behind a slight dam thru some dried mud next to water up thru a goal post of 2 small trees. Once thru that you may move up to top of dam. Then dog has to hold the line in wind thru another goal post past of 2 big trees & thru some flyer scent. 

Open had a huge cross wind water blind on & off 3 points en route to bird.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Good description by iTrain. Slight correction, both the first and the second birds thrown (short retired and flier, respectively) were thrown to the left. Long retired (last bird down) thrown right. 

Work was pretty good, callbacks generous and fair for the test. 

For the last series of the Open I know:
- Eckett has 8
- Farmer has 4
- Beck has 3
- Ty has 1
- Gunzer has 1
- Dewey has 1


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks 1187

Ecket almost half
Beck half of his
Ty, Carl, Scott & 3 Farmer
long odds


----------



## David (Oct 13, 2010)

Derby...14 going to 4th
1,2,4,7,8,12,13,14,15,17,19,20,21,24


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

A public shout out to my Mom and Dad
two wins this weekend
congratulations

D


----------



## David (Oct 13, 2010)

Derby results:
1st-argon/gunzer
2nd-henry/malone
3rd-naughty/lanczak
4th-cruise/smith
RJ-manny/brigdes
jam-1,2,7,8,14,17


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Big concrats to Mike Malone and Henry!


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Thanks 1187
> 
> Ecket almost half
> Beck half of his
> ...


DeWitt: O ye, of little faith! - Congratulations on Woody's Open Blue (and to Danny Farmer - handler)!
Also, congrats to Jim Beck with Rawhide on the Second and to Jim Carlisle with Zoom on the Fourth! (Sorry, I know Scott Dewey got Third but I don't know with which dog.)

For the Q: Congrats to Vic Batton on his 30 month old pup "Gracie's Cosmic Lace (Lacy)" with the Qualifying Blue (her second Qualifying Win this Spring!) Of course, a huge thanks goes to trainer/handler-extraordinaire Clay Bridges -1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Q - dude, you are on fire!

Congrats to all placements!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Woody & Manny.


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Amateur results:
1st Gracie McClure( qual for nat am)
2nd Zoom Carlisle
3rd&4th Chuck Schweikert (don't know which dogs
Rj Guide Scott
Jams Pearl Caire 
Fire Thompson. Only Jams I know


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Gracie, Pearl, & Fire.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Sylvia, Laurie and Gracie!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Way to go Sylvia, you and Gracie did it again.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Jan Helgoth said:


> Also, congrats to Jim Beck with Rawhide on the Second


Good job team Beck!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Malone and henry.


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

Way to go mike and Henry,happy for ya.a big congrads to clay bridges in the q I know that's gotta feel good.good job to gracie and Sylvia I think so much of them. And Danny team farmer did good this weekend


----------



## MMalone (Apr 8, 2009)

RodneyB46 said:


> Way to go mike and Henry,happy for ya.a big congrads to clay bridges in the q I know that's gotta feel good.good job to gracie and Sylvia I think so much of them. And Danny team farmer did good this weekend


Thanks to Bill and Shane at Team Two Step for the help they have given me over the past month. I can't say enough about the job they have done with Henry and I.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

iTrain said:


> Amateur results:
> *1st Gracie McClure( qual for nat am)*
> 2nd Zoom Carlisle
> 3rd&4th Chuck Schweikert (don't know which dogs
> ...



congrats Sylvia and co owners Laurie and Judy.....proof that good things continue to happen to good people


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

David said:


> Derby results:
> 1st-argon/gunzer
> 2nd-henry/malone
> *3rd-naughty/lanczak*
> ...


Congrats to Dave and Lauraine Grevlos on the third for Naughty and JAM for Oz in their first derby!


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

I 2nd Buzz on this. Congrats to Lauraine and Dave on their Derby 3rd and Jam. Pretty good start for 2 young pups first Derby.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Congrats to Sylvia and Gracie on the Am win and Jim and Zoom for the second! It was a fun trial to run and the weather was beautiful!

A couple more JAMS to list . . 

Darby and Mary Tatum (great trial)
Fire and Keith Thompson
Slider and me
. . . might be missing a couple more....


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Way to go Lauren and Slidy. Another very good youngster to look out for.


----------



## dennisfpugh (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats to Dave and Lauraine Grevlos and their handler Tera Lanczak on 3rd and Jam in derby. Good start on the the pups 1rst time out.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

dennisfpugh said:


> Congrats to Dave and Lauraine Grevlos and their handler Tera Lanczak on 3rd and Jam in derby. Good start on the the pups 1rst time out.


Dittos

Dave and Lauraine you two have to be pumped about your two pups!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks to all for the Derby Congrats! We are thrilled with a 3rd and a Jam for their first Derby. Tera is doing a great job with Naughty and Oz.


----------

